# renee"



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

dear Pugg
and guess who is coming to LA opera Tuesday February 06, 2018. just a like 40 mins drive from my dwelling down the 126 and the 5???
RENÉE FLEMING!!! yes!! and this video on the LA web site!!


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

ldiat said:


> dear Pugg
> and guess who is coming to LA opera Tuesday February 06, 2018. just a like 40 mins drive from my dwelling down the 126 and the 5???
> RENÉE FLEMING!!! yes!! and this video on the LA web site!!


Thank you very much for sharing, I am very grateful .


----------



## nina foresti (Mar 11, 2014)

That gorgeous soprano voice in the new (and magnificent, not-to-be-missed movie) "Three Billboards" was none other than our very own Renee.


----------

